# Is there any insight to be gained from my miss pattern?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Not much to be learned about your form. But about your mental game, you need to learn to let down if a shot isn't going good. If you had let down 3 more times on this round, you would have a 300 game.

This is one of the hardest things to learn in target archery, and one of the most important. Almost no one shoots 60 good shots without letting down. I've seen a couple of the top pros do it, but most good archers have learned to let down and not shoot a bad shot.

You also might look at tiny adjustments to your draw length. A perfect DL can help give you the control to shoot good shots and be a little steadier.

After you get DL sorted out, minor changes to your stabilizers. Add a little here, take away a little there - trial and error.

Obviously you have room for improvement, but are further along than many. Also you are at the stage where good coaching can be a huge benefit.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitely helps, I have actually never let a shot down. When the shot is breaking down I tend to just let it fly and hope for the best... Need to figure out how to tell myself to slow down and let down. Thank you for the input.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

tbs said:


> Definitely helps, I have actually never let a shot down. When the shot is breaking down I tend to just let it fly and hope for the best... Need to figure out how to tell myself to slow down and let down. Thank you for the input.


One drill that helps with that is the draw & hold. Simply draw your bow, aim, but don't release. At the first sign of any part of your form breaking down, let down. At first you will be able to hold with good form for only a few seconds. Don't worry about it. Just keep at it until you can hold for 15 to 20 seconds before letting down. It's not as easy as it sounds. 

Try for 10 reps of this drill at first. Then build up to 20 - 30 reps. The key is to only hold as long as you can keep your form together and steady on the target. 

This is probably one of the most boring and tedious drills you can do in archery, but it is also the most effective. 

Allen


----------



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

Great read 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

